# Blowout fracture code



## dlodes (Oct 15, 2012)

I would like help in coding for a medial wall left orbital blowout fracture. This patient also has a nasal fracture which I was coding as 21310 but I don't seem to find a closed treatment of orbital fracture for blowout. Code 21400 is for closed Tx of fracture of orbit, except blowout.
What is the best code to use?   We won't be doing surgery, but will be monitoring fracture care.


----------

